# Fear The Walking Dead S1E2 "So Close, Yet So Far" OAD 8/30/15 *spoilers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm sure the majority of the comments will be complaints that the show is moving too slowly and the people are not being smart. But personally, I like what they've done so far. I like that it's moving slowly and that the characters are slowly being exposed to reality, no matter how much they want to pretend it's not real. 

I wonder why Tobias went to all that trouble to get all the canned food but then didn't bring it with him. I mean, once she bashed the principal's head in, there shouldn't have been any further immediate danger that would prevent them from wheeling the cart of food to the car. 

Was there something specific we were supposed to see when the sheet blew off the dead homeless guy?

What is the likelihood that a high-school kid has a smart phone but then is also carrying an old-school camcorder?

Wasn't Travis' ex remarried or in another relationship? Why wasn't she frantically trying to get in touch with him?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Was there something specific we were supposed to see when the sheet blew off the dead homeless guy?


There was a big hole in his head and when that girl started to attack the officer it seemed like she knew to go for a head shoot, More pointing the government knows what is going on and how to kill these things, but isn't telling the public(And that is an even more call back to when the mom said the government would let them know what is going on.)


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Not gonna lie, this episode creeped me out a bit. 
If society could just not crumble for another 20 years or so that'd be great.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure the majority of the comments will be complaints that the show is moving too slowly and the people are not being smart. But personally, I like what they've done so far. I like that it's moving slowly and that the characters are slowly being exposed to reality, no matter how much they want to pretend it's not real.


I'm amused that you start by stating what you think other people are going to find wrong with the show, rather than with stating your own opinion (with which I agree 100%)...how lawyerly of you. 


Enrique said:


> There was a big hole in his head and when that girl started to attack the officer it seemed like she knew to go for a head shoot, More pointing the government knows what is going on and how to kill these things, but isn't telling the public(And that is an even more call back to when the mom said the government would let them know what is going on.)


I'm not so sure...the homeless guy the cops killed that started the protest was shot "twenty times," and the first time she shot her, it was a body shot that did no good. I think they're figuring it out as they go.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not so sure...the homeless guy the cops killed that started the protest was shot "twenty times," and the first time she shot her, it was a body shot that did no good. I think they're figuring it out as they go.


I agree, but in these first 2 episodes the police has to have realized that headshots are the key to stopping the zombies. So, I hope the show tells us how the world gets overrun.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

trnsfrguy said:


> I agree, but in these first 2 episodes the police has to have realized that headshots are the key to stopping the zombies. So, I hope the show tells us how the world gets overrun.


And how it spreads. Right now it seems confined to Los Angles but we know that is not the case. I want more info on what is going on world wide.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure the majority of the comments will be complaints that the show is moving too slowly and the people are not being smart.


I actually think the story-arc is moving too fast. I thought this was going to be a prequel to the Walking Dead to show how they arrived at the point where the Walking Dead picks up.

At the rate this story-arc is going, it will essentially be "The Walking Dead - LA" by the end of the season.

It would be interesting to see from a government, military, or law enforcement perspective on how they observed the people turning.

That being said, I am enjoying the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DeDondeEs said:


> At the rate this story-arc is going, it will essentially be "The Walking Dead - LA" by the end of the season.


Unless the situation in LA turns out to be radically different than in Georgia, which is where I think they're going.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I'm really enjoying the show. I'm hoping they don't go all-out-zombie too quickly.

I also figured they didn't bring the cans because they were scared and in shock. She just had to 'kill' the principal and the kid was just attacked.

The mother doesn't even explain what is happening to the daughter. I'd think there's a fear of sounding crazy by saying the dead are not coming back to life.

I want Travis' ex to get eaten.

I also don't get why anyone thinks it's going slow. There's lots happening!!

*shrug*


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Agree, i think it's almost going too fast!

I think everything went kinda normal speed but was surprised that they saw the neighbor getting attacked! I think that was the only too fast part

And why did the principal (just PAL) turn, was there already a zombie in the school? Or he just get sick like the boyfriend they left in his house?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Well, time itself is not moving too fast. Most of this episode happened in 1 day, the same day as the majority of the last episode. 

Maybe there are too many Zombies in the space of a day but I think it is just for the sake of reminding people it is a zombie show. 

If they keep the pace of the current season then we will cover maybe the first week of the outbreak.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> Agree, i think it's almost going too fast!
> 
> I think everything went kinda normal speed but was surprised that they saw the neighbor getting attacked! I think that was the only too fast part
> 
> And why did the principal (just PAL) turn, was there already a zombie in the school? Or he just get sick like the boyfriend they left in his house?


 There was blood on the back of his shirt. It looked like he was stabbed or something.

They did show the neighbor looking sickly when he was stocking up on water. Maybe he was bit like the sister's boyfriend was. Also, I wonder if the neighbor lady got bit.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I wonder why Tobias went to all that trouble to get all the canned food but then didn't bring it with him. I mean, once she bashed the principal's head in, there shouldn't have been any further immediate danger that would prevent them from wheeling the cart of food to the car.


That's what I said when she dropped the kid off, "What happened to all the cans of food?"


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

LOL.....Well FTWD is consistent with TWD.

3 black characters with speaking lines are already dead/turned to Zombies....lol

#AllLivesMatter! LOL.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

NJChris said:


> There was blood on the back of his shirt. It looked like he was stabbed or something.
> 
> They did show the neighbor looking sickly when he was stocking up on water. Maybe he was bit like the sister's boyfriend was. Also, I wonder if the neighbor lady got bit.


Or could be blood from another walker turning him? So who stabbed him or was there another walker?

And yeah forgot about the sick guy next door, has to be that guy that turned and is now going around the neighborhood

"Well there goes the neighborhood!"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Or could be blood from another walker turning him? So who stabbed him or was there another walker?


I would suspect weird psycho student kid, if he had gotten his knife back yet...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I would suspect weird psycho student kid, if he had gotten his knife back yet...


In a world of zombies, only the psycho crazy kid is truly sane


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

The bitten boyfriend probably killed his mom and dad. 

My only quip is how quickly Madie (the mom) went into "protect your own mode" and wouldn't help out her neighbor who was being attacked. I guess it's because she's in shock from hacing to kill her boss/friend and that things are too crazy for her to deal with it. But I could imagine that her 9 year old daughter would come and and also be attacked.

It seems that fear, of the sick/dead and fear of being crazy is just allowing things to snowball.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robojerk said:


> My only quip is how quickly Madie (the mom) went into "protect your own mode" and wouldn't help out her neighbor who was being attacked. I guess it's because she's in shock from hacing to kill her boss/friend and that things are too crazy for her to deal with it. But I could imagine that her 9 year old daughter would come and and also be attacked. It seems that fear, of the sick/dead and fear of being crazy is just allowing things to snowball.


That didn't surprise me at all. Maddie has seen what's happening. She realizes it's going to get much worse. At this point, it does no good to risk your life or let your loved ones risk their lives to save others. Best case scenario, you save someone and then they join your group and consume your resources. Plus, she and the daughter had no weapons.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I will have to concede that I wasn't rooting as hard this week for Maddie (? the mom?) to be zombie food.

She didn't irritate me nearly as much as she did at first. Maybe she's growing on me.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> Agree, i think it's almost going too fast!
> 
> I think everything went kinda normal speed but was surprised that they saw the neighbor getting attacked! I think that was the only too fast part
> 
> And why did the principal (just PAL) turn, was there already a zombie in the school? Or he just get sick like the boyfriend they left in his house?


I agree! 
The neighbor was the one place that I thought happened too fast (although I did kindof laugh at the "Mr. XXX is attacking Mrs. XXX line.")

Interesting that they showed the shot of the principal alive in the empty school. I like there was no explanation of how he turned.

I am enjoying it - thus far however, I am not a huge fan of any of the characters.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The pacing of the show is weird. It seems that in just one day, the school went to having bunch of kids out to being desolate. Lots of weird stuff happening, yet a lot of the population is clueless. And if it started in other places, there is nothing on the national news.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> It seems that in just one day, the school went to having bunch of kids out to being desolate.


Yeah. I was wondering if last night's episode was on a Saturday.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> The pacing of the show is weird. It seems that in just one day, the school went to having bunch of kids out to being desolate. Lots of weird stuff happening, yet a lot of the population is clueless. And if it started in other places, there is nothing on the national news.


For the school, it seems this episode took place in the late afternoon after all the school kids went home. Hence why Travis' son was on his way home from school.

As for why this outbreak isn't the primary topic of conversation on every TV and radio station, that's pretty inexplicable. In the first episode, you could chalk it up to the government trying to suppress the story to prevent mass hysteria. But by the time the second episode ends, there is too much "evidence" that's been seen by the public. Even if they don't know about the zombies yet, the media should at least be talking about the sickness and the riots.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Continuity error? Around 35 minutes, the daughter takes off her gloves (from cleaning up brother's retch), then the camera breaks away, then when it returns, she has gloves on again.

I also don't understand how in this interconnected world, news hasn't spread like wildfire. That's the one plot device that sticks in my craw. That, and how quickly the crowd turned anti-LEO. Didn't seem legit to me.

Ok, one other thing that got to me... No one talks to each other, no one explains. I know it's a common trope, but it's so blatant here, it's disconcerting. For example, when the main guy was talking to his ex, and kept saying he's on the way, and don't leave, and yada yada, he never once said why. All he had to do was give a 10 word reason for his panic, and she might have been more sympathetic. For that matter, same with the mother to the daughter. Just tell her WHY you want her to stay home, and what you've seen.

I know it's a plot device, but it seems so unrealistic that no one discusses the actual events.

Having said all that, I thought this 2nd eps was much better.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I thought it was 'realistic' in the sense that the ex didn't give him two seconds to explain. he tried. But he seemed to have off-camera as they went to find their son.

Also I still think it's hard for them to grasp what's happening. Somewhat in shock and unable to put into words what's happening.

Tho I got the impression the mother was about to explain after she blocked the daughter from going to help.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

To me as well most of the characters are not likable (I did like Tobias, lol).

Are the riots because the people think that the police are vigorously shooting what look like sick people to them (the onlookers) or is there an inkling that the dead have come to life? 

Perhaps its being perceived only (!) as a really bad illness that is easily spread followed by aggressive police activity followed by riots. Otherwise why is everyone rioting and running amok? I don't think they would be torching cars if it was well known that the dead were among them.

Just like the daughter seeing Mr. X attack Mrs. X (lol) - that's all it looks like to her.

We just don't know how many people have run into the dead turned into walkers like the family we've been following.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NJChris said:


> Also I still think it's hard for them to grasp what's happening. Somewhat in shock and unable to put into words what's happening.


Yeah, that's got to be a little awkward..."Hey, ex-wife, the dead are coming back to life and eating people. So I need to get my son."

Kinda hard to come up with a way of saying that that doesn't make her suspect maybe he's up to something... 


jr461 said:


> Are the riots because the people think that the police are vigorously shooting what look like sick people to them (the onlookers) or is there an inkling that the dead have come to life?


The riot we saw was clearly a reaction to the cops shooting the homeless person (20 times!). Pretty plausible in this day and age...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

NJChris said:


> I thought it was 'realistic' in the sense that the ex didn't give him two seconds to explain. he tried. But he seemed to have off-camera as they went to find their son.
> 
> Also I still think it's hard for them to grasp what's happening. Somewhat in shock and unable to put into words what's happening.
> 
> Tho I got the impression the mother was about to explain after she blocked the daughter from going to help.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, that's got to be a little awkward..."Hey, ex-wife, the dead are coming back to life and eating people. So I need to get my son."
> 
> Kinda hard to come up with a way of saying that that doesn't make her suspect maybe he's up to something...
> 
> The riot we saw was clearly a reaction to the cops shooting the homeless person (20 times!). Pretty plausible in this day and age...


Right. And even if this WDverse used the word zombie and were familiar with the mythology, was the ex *really* going to buy that coming from him? They were clearly at odds over custody issues, and if he calls and says "I'm coming over - the zombie apocalypse is happening!" she's going to figure it's a ploy.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, that's got to be a little awkward..."Hey, ex-wife, the dead are coming back to life and eating people. So I need to get my son."
> 
> Kinda hard to come up with a way of saying that that doesn't make her suspect maybe he's up to something...


Yes, I thought it was pretty clear that the ex-wife didn't trust Travis and simply suspected that he was trying to finagle extra visitation (although didn't we learn in Ep. 1 that this was supposed to be Travis' weekend?). Can you imagine her response if she's in the mindset of Travis trying to do something sneaky and then he tells her that dead people are coming back to life? No way he could have told her that on the phone.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> The riot we saw was clearly a reaction to the cops shooting the homeless person (20 times!). Pretty plausible in this day and age...


Yep. As far as that crowd knew, the cops just shot a defenseless, probably mentally ill person. Given what we've seen in Baltimore and Ferguson over the past year, I don't think it's at all unreasonable for that crowd to act the way it did, especially after seeing a second person (woman!) shot right in front of them.

In fact, I'd be shocked (SHOCKED!) if the writers didn't specifically have Baltimore and Ferguson in mind when they wrote that scene.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> For the school, it seems this episode took place in the late afternoon after all the school kids went home. Hence why Travis' son was on his way home from school.
> 
> 
> > Yeah most of this has all taken place in a single day, at least since the boy skipped out of the hospital and met his dealer friend.
> ...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Maui said:


> Yeah most of this has all taken place in a single day, at least since the boy skipped out of the hospital and met his dealer friend.
> 
> The question is, was the boy in the hospital for more than a day? I think so. Wasn't the church dark when the step-father visited it?


Yes, there were at least two different days in the pilot episode. Maddie slept over one night at the hospital while Travis went and checked out the church. Then he brought her some clothes the next morning so she could get cleaned up and go to work.

(I don't have the episode still on my TiVo, but was the night when Travis and Maddie got stuck on the freeway and the helicopters filmed the zombie attacking the EMT the same night that Travis went to check out the church?)

So it's possible the pilot episode started on a Thursday morning and now at the end of episode 2, it's Friday evening. Or Nick could have been in the hospital for more than one night. But either way, not much time has passed.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm surprised that they didn't take the opportunity to zoom in on one of the cans of food that Tobias was taking from the cafeteria and show a #10 can of chocolate pudding. That would have been a great Easter egg.

On a different note, many of the TV critics that reviewed the first episode were clear to point out that the pilot episode was filmed in LA, but then beginning with episode 2, the production moved to Vancouver, and the look of the subsequent episodes suffered. I was paying attention to that in this episode and didn't really notice. Obviously, I don't live in LA and I can't spot the LA-specific landmarks that might have shown up if they had filmed the riot scene in LA, but overall, I don't think the episode suffered at all. I think they did a pretty good job of making Vancouver look like LA.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I got so angry I had to stop watching for a bit. Others have mentioned the lack of communication and I know it's a TV trope but for some reason it infuriated me here. I'd hoped to get better than this unimaginative and unrealistic cheap suspense from writers associated with TWD. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt with the principal even though it's ridiculous that Maddie wouldn't be more careful after having already encountered Calvin. But, Alicia is 17 at least, with a boyfriend she wants to be with who is dangerous, and by not telling her anything Maddie is putting her _life_ at risk. Maddie is an educator so she knows what high school kids are capable of understanding, and what they aren't. So, so unrealistic.

Travis talking to his ex was bad too (but not as bad). You don't have to say the dead are rising, just say there's an epidemic that's causing people to be violent and it's not safe. You don't have to wait for them to let you speak: that's another weak unrealistic attempt to generate drama. If you have life or death news, who would wait for a natural conversational opening? You don't, you just say it! So what if they don't hear you the first time, then they'll say "wait, what did you say?"

I liked the episode, overall, but I really hope they do better.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Enrique said:


> There was a big hole in his head and when that girl started to attack the officer it seemed like she knew to go for a head shoot, More pointing the government knows what is going on and how to kill these things, but isn't telling the public(And that is an even more call back to when the mom said the government would let them know what is going on.)


I think if she knew head shots were necessary she would have led with that; instead she did "once in the belly, once in the head, that's how we shot them to make 'em stay dead!", a standard doctrine for dealing with human targets.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> The pacing of the show is weird. It seems that in just one day, the school went to having bunch of kids out to being desolate.


In the first episode, a school day opened with the teachers watching the helicopter news footage of the police shooting a walker. Minutes later, they announced on the school PA that they were letting the kids out of school early. I'm assuming school was not resumed after that.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

madscientist said:


> I got so angry I had to stop watching for a bit. Others have mentioned the lack of communication and I know it's a TV trope but for some reason it infuriated me here.


I felt the same way, but then reflected upon it and decided that my strong feelings meant that I was invested in the story and characters and so I decided to give it a temporary pass and made a conscious decision to try to be less bothered by it. It somewhat worked.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> the pilot episode was filmed in LA, but then beginning with episode 2, the production moved to Vancouver, and the look of the subsequent episodes suffered. I was paying attention to that in this episode and didn't really notice. Obviously, I don't live in LA and I can't spot the LA-specific landmarks that might have shown up if they had filmed the riot scene in LA, but overall, I don't think the episode suffered at all. I think they did a pretty good job of making Vancouver look like LA.


I noticed right away. I'm a fan of sci fi shows and a ton are filmed in Vancouver and it had a similar look and feel right away. LA has a dry, desert look to it. Lots of low water front yards, cactus and Palm trees. I think it hurts the production feel.The riot look like it was filmed the same locations as Continuum and gave it a cheap sci fi feel to it http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1954347/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

8.2M viewers Sunday night..down, obviously, from the premiere, but still not bad.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I didn't notice the first episode but definitely made the connection this time... the "bitten boyfriend" is "Randy" from The Wire, season 4 : Poor guy can't catch a break!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jradosh said:


> I didn't notice the first episode but definitely made the connection this time... the "bitten boyfriend" is "Randy" from The Wire, season 4 : Poor guy can't catch a break!


Continuing the trend of actors from The Wire showing up in the TWDverse and then dying.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

jradosh said:


> I didn't notice the first episode but definitely made the connection this time... the "bitten boyfriend" is "Randy" from The Wire, season 4 : Poor guy can't catch a break!


And, more recently, Malik on Suburgatory.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The riot we saw was clearly a reaction to the cops shooting the homeless person (20 times!). Pretty plausible in this day and age...


As far as I can tell, they were just protesters until the police brought in a phalanx of officers in full riot gear.

Between that and the cop who was loading up on supplies, I am inferring that some of the police know/believe something bad is going on.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

the two things that annoyed me was not taking the food after killing the principle & the lack of news coverage....that said if i had a season stacked up i'd be bingeing them all in one sitting

that's kinda my new threshold for a 'good show', can i set through 5-6 of them in a row


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

jradosh said:


> I didn't notice the first episode but definitely made the connection this time... the "bitten boyfriend" is "Randy" from The Wire, season 4 : Poor guy can't catch a break!


That's what snitches get!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

alyssa said:


> the two things that annoyed me was not taking the food after killing the principle


Not sure why folks are bothered by that. 
The kid has not encountered a walker yet and even though Maddy was involved in the drug dealer attack it is unlikely that she has ever had to respond physically violently to anyone in her life let alone her BOSS. She just pummeled him with a fire extinguisher AND she is only there because she is worried about her son to begin with...

I think the reaction to get the hell outta dodge and get back to her house and her kids is a good one.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I will be glad when the cell network is dead.

I too am a bit leery of the speedy timeline. I am not looking to watch The Walking Dead: West Coast Edition.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Not sure why folks are bothered by that.
> The kid has not encountered a walker yet and even though Maddy was involved in the drug dealer attack it is unlikely that she has ever had to respond physically violently to anyone in her life let alone her BOSS. She just pummeled him with a fire extinguisher AND she is only there because she is worried about her son to begin with...
> 
> I think the reaction to get the hell outta dodge and get back to her house and her kids is a good one.


i think what it is for me, whenever i've been in a 'push, frantic' mode & had to preform, i've fallen back on whatever was my last imperative was. In this case it was getting food. it's not always rational but unless someone questions the action, it is still an imperative.


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

madscientist said:


> I got so angry I had to stop watching for a bit. Others have mentioned the lack of communication and I know it's a TV trope but for some reason it infuriated me here. I'd hoped to get better than this unimaginative and unrealistic cheap suspense from writers associated with TWD. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt with the principal even though it's ridiculous that Maddie wouldn't be more careful after having already encountered Calvin. But, Alicia is 17 at least, with a boyfriend she wants to be with who is dangerous, and by not telling her anything Maddie is putting her _life_ at risk. Maddie is an educator so she knows what high school kids are capable of understanding, and what they aren't. So, so unrealistic.
> 
> Travis talking to his ex was bad too (but not as bad). You don't have to say the dead are rising, just say there's an epidemic that's causing people to be violent and it's not safe. You don't have to wait for them to let you speak: that's another weak unrealistic attempt to generate drama. If you have life or death news, who would wait for a natural conversational opening? You don't, you just say it! So what if they don't hear you the first time, then they'll say "wait, what did you say?"
> 
> I liked the episode, overall, but I really hope they do better.


I'm not as bothered by their lack of explaining as some. At this early stage most people wouldn't believe that anyone is rising from the dead and eating people. And if they explained it in more general terms and said something like people who are sick become irrationally violent towards those around them, the people they are explaining this to wouldn't believe that either or they'd discount it thinking that, "Well, my husband/boyfriend/wife/girlfriend/child etc wouldn't do that to _me_." Explaining too much in a weird situation probably would waste more time going back and forth trying to get the person to listen and believe you than anything.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I don't think they are seeing it as people rising from the dead yet: they think they are getting sick, getting violent, and NOT dying very easily. I don't think they've figured out you have to be dead first, nor that only brain trauma can kill a walker.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> Not sure why folks are bothered by that.
> The kid has not encountered a walker yet and even though Maddy was involved in the drug dealer attack it is unlikely that she has ever had to respond physically violently to anyone in her life let alone her BOSS. She just pummeled him with a fire extinguisher AND she is only there because she is worried about her son to begin with...
> 
> _*I think the reaction to get the hell outta dodge and get back to her house and her kids is a good one*_.


This 10X over....I see NO problem, either, with getting the heck out of that school ASAP. For all they knew, there were other walkers there...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

We all know that if you live in the city during a zombie outbreak, you are basically screwed

I mean unless you get out QUICKLY, all the highways will be parking lots, especially in Cali


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Was the traffic they showed normal LA traffic, or was it everyone trying to get out of dodge?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Was the traffic they showed normal LA traffic, or was it everyone trying to get out of dodge?


If you're talking TV LA, then the latter. If you're talking actual LA, then the former.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Philosofy said:


> Was the traffic they showed normal LA traffic, or was it everyone trying to get out of dodge?


During rush hour, that is a reality.. Don't worry, the politicians are fixing it by adding toll lanes!! Link 1 - Link 2


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If you're talking TV LA, then the latter. If you're talking actual LA, then the former.


Indeed.

For three years I had regular trips to Edwards AFB. When I would go out there, I basically had a choice of flights arriving ~5pm, ~6pm, ~7pm, or ~8pm.

I quickly learned that from a total travel time perspective, it didn't matter which of those flights I took, I'd always arrive at Edwards around 10pm (in other words, arriving at 5pm, I'd pick up almost enough traffic to delay me getting out of LA until 8pm).

I learned that the best options were either 5pm (and go find someplace nearish LAX to go have a relaxing dinner), or the 8pm flight and have near-zero traffic getting out to Edwards.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

mwhip said:


> And how it spreads. Right now it seems confined to Los Angles but we know that is not the case. I want more info on what is going on world wide.


I want to see what's happening in, say, Florida ("God's Waiting Room").


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

alyssa said:


> i think what it is for me, whenever i've been in a 'push, frantic' mode & had to preform, i've fallen back on whatever was my last imperative was. In this case it was getting food. it's not always rational but unless someone questions the action, it is still an imperative.


So you've had to kill your boss who was just trying to kill a kid you know and were able to think clearly?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NJChris said:


> So you've had to kill your boss who was just trying to kill a kid you know [in a zombie apocalypse] and were able to think clearly?


I hate when that happens, but after the first few times you kinda get used to it...


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, there's been times I've wished......./grin lol

But seriously, after a major shock, don't most folks revert to the last major task they were doing? While freaking freely and unless walkers are advancing of course.
I've gotten one or two major shocks in my lifetime and folks have had to take the task from me as I was not thinking clearly.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

We viewers have seen the walkers so many times that we are immune - in fact we are just waiting for them! We've become accustomed to how to deal with them as a way of life and commonplace from TWD.

These characters are absolutely traumatized! I could not imagine getting back to any kind of normalcy following an incident like the one at the school for a very long time, much less rationally thinking that we should go back and get the groceries  

The instinct is to get away from there and get home (which they perceive as safe) as quickly as possible. Period.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

alyssa said:


> Well, there's been times I've wished......./grin lol
> 
> But seriously, after a major shock, don't most folks revert to the last major task they were doing? While freaking freely and unless walkers are advancing of course.
> I've gotten one or two major shocks in my lifetime and folks have had to take the task from me as I was not thinking clearly.


My last major shock I was so paralyzed I literally cried almost non stop for three days until I finally snapped out of it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

kaszeta said:


> I want to see what's happening in, say, Florida ("God's Waiting Room").


How would you tell the difference between walkers and residents?

* Slow, rambling, shuffling pace
* Latch on to anyone close by
* Non-stop mumbling about who knows what
* Most of their last meal all over their face
* Raggedy-ass clothes just hanging on their bones
* Facial sores, gaping wounds... uggh, enough is enough


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> How would you tell the difference between walkers and residents?
> 
> * Slow, rambling, shuffling pace
> * Latch on to anyone close by
> ...


love it!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That's really offensive to old people in Florida. You should be ashamed of yourselves.

I'll have to forward it to my 85-year-old father in Bonita Springs. He'll get a laugh out of it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dad's response: "Perfect!"


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

astrohip said:


> How would you tell the difference between walkers and residents?
> 
> * Slow, rambling, shuffling pace
> * Latch on to anyone close by
> ...


Some day you too will be old. Nature has a way of doing that.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

rob helmerichs said:


> dad's response: "perfect!"


:up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

brianric said:


> Some day you too will be old. Nature has a way of doing that.


I have a feeling I'm closer to old than you are. Don't let my youthful avatar fool you.

But as my dad (84 and counting) always tells me, "getting old beats the alternative!"


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

My dad used to say "Don't get old!" because of all the pain he was in.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I have a feeling I'm closer to old than you are. Don't let my youthful avatar fool you.
> 
> But as my dad (84 and counting) always tells me, "getting old beats the alternative!"


Providing I have my mobility, independence, and financial security.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

jr461 said:


> We viewers have seen the walkers so many times that we are immune - in fact we are just waiting for them! We've become accustomed to how to deal with them as a way of life and commonplace from TWD.


We're all in trouble if their heads don't crack open like an eggshell as they do on the show.


----------



## LaurenLMHC (Aug 28, 2013)

Cainebj said:


> Not sure why folks are bothered by that.
> The kid has not encountered a walker yet and even though Maddy was involved in the drug dealer attack it is unlikely that she has ever had to respond physically violently to anyone in her life let alone her BOSS. She just pummeled him with a fire extinguisher AND she is only there because she is worried about her son to begin with...
> 
> I think the reaction to get the hell outta dodge and get back to her house and her kids is a good one.


Yeah, but it appeared that they were leisurely strolling out to the parking lot. They seemed calm, and not "getting the hell out of dodge!"


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Maui said:


> We're all in trouble if their heads don't crack open like an eggshell as they do on the show.


That's no way to talk about our dads!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm suspecting I'm very much the wrong audience and I'm disappointed.
I was hoping for more of the "fall of civilization and how they deal with it" than walkers this early in the first season.

But then I'm not a TWD watcher since it's too intense for me, but I'll usually sign up for any post-apocalyptic drama.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> I'm suspecting I'm very much the wrong audience and I'm disappointed.
> I was hoping for more of the "fall of civilization and how they deal with it" than walkers this early in the first season.


Well, without walkers, how does civilization fall?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, without walkers, how does civilization fall?


It starts with people putting ketchup on hot dogs.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kaszeta said:


> It starts with people putting ketchup mustard on hot dogs.


FYP.

(I'm sure it was an honest mistake!)


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> FYP.
> 
> (I'm sure it was an honest mistake!)


_This_ is how the zombie apocalypse starts.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

kaszeta said:


> This is how the zombie apocalypse starts.


Not with some bangers but some Worcestershire?


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> I'm suspecting I'm very much the wrong audience and I'm disappointed.
> I was hoping for more of the "fall of civilization and how they deal with it" than walkers this early in the first season.
> 
> But then I'm not a TWD watcher since it's too intense for me, but I'll usually sign up for any post-apocalyptic drama.


I think you have a point. If this just turns into The Walking Dead: West Coast Edition, it's a waste.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

markb said:


> I think you have a point. If this just turns into The Walking Dead: West Coast Edition, it's a waste.


I think that's exactly what it's going to be and that's what it was originally intended to be. They're just starting at an earlier point than they did on the main show. Of course, it may not be exactly what it is on the main show. Perhaps they are able to maintain some form of civilization near LA, especially with the landscape (mountains and valleys) and the desert. Might make it easier to survive and flourish once you get out of the inner city area.

I'm still bothered by the number of mostly whole zombies. If the person just happened to die and then turn, well that's fine. But if they turned from being bit and dying then I just don't see it. The zombies should be relentless and should devour most of the body and not just stop after a bite. I understand that some people might have gotten away after only one bite but I'd think the large majority would be in shock after getting bit and would then be devoured by the zombie.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

markb said:


> I think you have a point. If this just turns into The Walking Dead: West Coast Edition, it's a waste.


Yes, agree. I really wanted to see how the various government agencies would react to the "illness" and try to prevent it from spreading. Of course they would ultimately fail but it would be interesting to see what they tried. Instead I think we are only going to get the beginning of the apocalypse from this extended family's point of view. I'll still watch it but its not what I was expecting and I am disappointed!

Gerry


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I still think this will turn out to be a very different show. I think "society" as such will hang together a lot more than it did in Georgia, although not necessarily in very pleasant ways.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> I'm still bothered by the number of mostly whole zombies. If the person just happened to die and then turn, well that's fine. But if they turned from being bit and dying then I just don't see it. The zombies should be relentless and should devour most of the body and not just stop after a bite. I understand that some people might have gotten away after only one bite but I'd think the large majority would be in shock after getting bit and would then be devoured by the zombie.


We've only seen a few zombies so far in this show. We saw one devouring a body as you would expect. The others appeared to be freshly turned. It's way too early to say there should be more bodies eaten by zombies.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> We've only seen a few zombies so far in this show. We saw one devouring a body as you would expect. The others appeared to be freshly turned. It's way too early to say there should be more bodies eaten by zombies.


True, it is early. This is just an extension of my issues with the main TWD show having so many whole zombies.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> FYP.
> 
> (I'm sure it was an honest mistake!)


Everyone knows ketchup goes on scrambled eggs.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I was hoping for more of the "fall of civilization and how they deal with it" than walkers this early in the first season.


As one of the characters said, "when civilization falls, it falls fast".

I think they're handling it right. This isn't the kind of thing that spreads slowly and gives the authorities time to deal with it. If it was, then there wouldn't have been a zombie apocalypse. The nature of the infected is that they aggressively attack and infect others. In a big city, I think it's going to spread exponentially. Our protagonists are going to have to leave the city pretty quickly.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Anyone else annoyed there isn't a new show on Sunday? 
I understand why, I just don't like it


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, as I said last week it puzzles me that some networks avoid holidays like the plague, and other don't. E.g., tomorrow The Strain (FX) and Last Ship (TNT) are showing new episodes, but not Fear the Walking Dead (AMC). I've noticed in the past that Showtime shows stuff on holidays when HBO doesn't. And from these examples we can see that it's not different types of networks that have different policies.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Yeah, it kinda stinks when you're interested in a new show and they tell you the next episode will be in two weeks.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

sbourgeo said:


> Yeah, it kinda stinks when you're interested in a new show and they tell you the next episode will be in two weeks.


This, especially in the day of DVRs and On Demand.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

astrohip said:


> How would you tell the difference between walkers and residents?
> 
> * Slow, rambling, shuffling pace
> * Latch on to anyone close by
> ...


Also, old people make delicious Soylent Green!



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, as I said last week it puzzles me that some networks avoid holidays like the plague, and other don't. E.g., tomorrow The Strain (FX) and Last Ship (TNT) are showing new episodes, but not Fear the Walking Dead (AMC). I've noticed in the past that Showtime shows stuff on holidays when HBO doesn't. And from these examples we can see that it's not different types of networks that have different policies.


Networks still count heavily on live viewership and in many states this is the last weekend before school starts. In Michigan it seems half the state is up north and they are not there to watch TV shows.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Also, old people make delicious Soylent Green!...


Spoiler alert!!!


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, as I said last week it puzzles me that some networks avoid holidays like the plague, and other don't. E.g., tomorrow The Strain (FX) and Last Ship (TNT) are showing new episodes, but not Fear the Walking Dead (AMC). I've noticed in the past that Showtime shows stuff on holidays when HBO doesn't. And from these examples we can see that it's not different types of networks that have different policies.


the fate of the strain & last ship have already been decided unlike FWD 
/sigh


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

trnsfrguy said:


> I agree, but in these first 2 episodes the police has to have realized that headshots are the key to stopping the zombies. So, I hope the show tells us how the world gets overrun.


_Some_ police.



kaszeta said:


> I want to see what's happening in, say, Florida ("God's Waiting Room").


As soon as the power goes out, everyone dies from the heat. I want to fight walkers in a Northern climate.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I'm suspecting I'm very much the wrong audience and I'm disappointed.
> I was hoping for more of the "fall of civilization and how they deal with it" than walkers this early in the first season.


It may only be two episodes in, but when there are only 6 total in the season, you kind of need to get things in motion.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

alyssa said:


> the fate of the strain & last ship have already been decided unlike FWD
> /sigh


What fate of FTWD has yet to be decided? It's already been renewed for S2.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> I'm still bothered by the number of mostly whole zombies. If the person just happened to die and then turn, well that's fine. But if they turned from being bit and dying then I just don't see it. The zombies should be relentless and should devour most of the body and not just stop after a bite. I understand that some people might have gotten away after only one bite but I'd think the large majority would be in shock after getting bit and would then be devoured by the zombie.


 This doesn't bother me because TWD zombies are of the "slow stupid" variety. That means that they really need to swarm you to overwhelm you (or you need to be incapacitated). Here we have a very low density of zombies. I really disagree with you that people would be in shock after a bite and get devoured: I've never seen anyone get bitten by anything and then just stand there in shock and get bitten more. Either you were already trying to escape, or they blindsided you, and they bite you during the struggle, but mostly (if there's only one of them) you'll still escape. People don't know that once they get bitten it's pretty much all over, so they'll still fight and run and most likely they'll get away from a single zombie.



DevdogAZ said:


> What fate of FTWD has yet to be decided? It's already been renewed for S2.


 I think alyssa means those shows are already canceled so they don't care so much about retaining and building an audience. But I don't watch them and I have no idea if they're really canceled or not


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

madscientist said:


> I think alyssa means those shows are already canceled so they don't care so much about retaining and building an audience. But I don't watch them and I have no idea if they're really canceled or not


They're both already been picked up for next year, so all three shows are in exactly the same boat in that regard.

I think the only thing that matters is what channel they're on, and what that channel's attitude towards holidays is.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They're both already been picked up for next year, so all three shows are in exactly the same boat in that regard.
> 
> I think the only thing that matters is what channel they're on, and what that channel's attitude towards holidays is.


the strain & Last ship are renewed, i didn't realize FTWD was also renewed... so much for that theory 

i have to agree Rob, it's gotta be the chanels the shows are on. it doesn't surprise me AMC is focused on ratings.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

If I recall correctly, AMC never had a problem with airing Breaking Bad the Sunday of Labor Day weekend, but it was already established by then.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Spoiler alert!!!


Here, I'll unspoil it for you. Soylent Green Inc. hires retirees to work in their factories making Soylent Green, hence "... old people make delicious Soylent Green".


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Overall enjoyable, but I didn't particularly like how they sought refuge so quickly in the barbers place. Just seemed to forced as a way to include more characters. The mob had barely started (heck, he was just finishing up a hair cut) and it was basically some teenagers running around kicking trash cans. 

Seems they would have been able to get out of there and back home if they really wanted to.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

wprager said:


> Here, I'll unspoil it for you. Soylent Green Inc. hires retirees to work in their factories making Soylent Green, hence "... old people make delicious Soylent Green".


:up:


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gerryex said:


> Yes, agree. I really wanted to see how the various government agencies would react to the "illness" and try to prevent it from spreading. Of course they would ultimately fail but it would be interesting to see what they tried. Instead I think we are only going to get the beginning of the apocalypse from this extended family's point of view. I'll still watch it but its not what I was expecting and I am disappointed!
> 
> Gerry


Nothing I saw, in print or video, lead me to believe it would be anything other than exactly what it is.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What's funny to me is that in this world apparently no one has ever heard of a zombie. Apparently George Romero never existed nor had anyone ever conceived of the idea of a dead person coming back to life and given it a name. No one seems to be able to explain what's going on, it's all completely foreign to them. If this were to actually happen people would just say "don't go outside, there are f*cking zombies out there".


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> What's funny to me is that in this world apparently no one has ever heard of a zombie. Apparently George Romero never existed nor had anyone ever conceived of the idea of a dead person coming back to life and given it a name. No one seems to be able to explain what's going on, it's all completely foreign to them. If this were to actually happen people would just say "don't go outside, there are f*cking zombies out there".


Correct. That's one of the major cornerstones of this show and TWD. It's why they call them Walkers (among other things) and not zombies.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, as I said last week it puzzles me that some networks avoid holidays like the plague, and other don't. E.g., tomorrow The Strain (FX) and Last Ship (TNT) are showing new episodes, but not Fear the Walking Dead (AMC). I've noticed in the past that Showtime shows stuff on holidays when HBO doesn't. And from these examples we can see that it's not different types of networks that have different policies.


It's because they're still under the delusion that people still watch live TV, and that if people are out of town for the holiday they will miss out on the show. When the reality is that DVRs and VOD pretty much make that impossible any more.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> Correct. That's one of the major cornerstones of this show and TWD. It's why they call them Walkers (among other things) and not zombies.


I guess it wasn't as obvious in the original because they just jumped right into it.

It's also kind of funny how no one ever stops to explain what's going on. They just yell at each other "come with me" or "don't go out there" with no explanation as to why and expect everyone to just listen.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> It's because they're still under the delusion that people still watch live TV, and that if people are out of town for the holiday they will miss out on the show. When the reality is that DVRs and VOD pretty much make that impossible any more.


k, this forum needs a 'like' button to save us all from posts like mine ...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> It's because they're still under the delusion that people still watch live TV, and that if people are out of town for the holiday they will miss out on the show. When the reality is that DVRs and VOD pretty much make that impossible any more.


But what puzzles me is that some networks do show new episodes on holidays, and others don't. And it's been that way for years. You'd think by now they'd all have the same data on whether or not it works...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Some have their heads buried further into the sand.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Gerryex said:


> Yes, agree. I really wanted to see how the various government agencies would react to the "illness" and try to prevent it from spreading. Of course they would ultimately fail but it would be interesting to see what they tried. Instead I think we are only going to get the beginning of the apocalypse from this extended family's point of view. I'll still watch it but its not what I was expecting and I am disappointed!


From pretty much the first casting bits, it seemed pretty much that FTWD was going to be primarily character based, based on how (primarily) one LA-area family deals with the collapse.

We'll see some of the back story, but what we'll see is going to be more leaked out in dribbles and other characters' backstories, and not the focus.

Still, I'm not sure there's a huge amount of surprise to be had here. In the end, it's really two plot elements: human vs walker, and human vs other human. With that, I expect the next few episodes to focus on:

1. We already know that hospitals are bad, since they are becoming massive concentrations of walkers (heck, we've seen that at least one hospital already had a procedure in place for dealing with possible reanimination, and it appeared way back in TWD S1E1 that' Rick's hospital also tried the "stuff them in the basement" approach for a while). I expect we'll see that hospitals become no-go zones, and I suspect that hordes breaking out of a hospital might be a plot element.

2. I expect we'll see bigger involvement from the state or federal government, as they start to figure out the exact menace. They'll treat it like a lot of large-scale disasters like floods: they'll take a relatively safe area, clean it up, and fortify it. I expect it to work for a while, but have some Governor/Alexandria-esque issues with authoritarian rule. And then either walkers get through, or someone inside turns.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> It's because they're still under the delusion that people still watch live TV, and that if people are out of town for the holiday they will miss out on the show. When the reality is that DVRs and VOD pretty much make that impossible any more.


Unfortunately, that's not even remotely true. This show had 10 million live + same day viewers for the pilot. Given that it airs pretty late in the evening, it's pretty safe to say that well over half of those people watched live. Whether they could have recorded and watched later is anyone's guess. But we here in TiVo-land don't understand that there's still about half the country that doesn't have DVRs. And then there's the fact that this show is new enough that there are probably a lot of people who do have DVRs that haven't yet set up their SP/1P and would have missed it.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> But what puzzles me is that some networks do show new episodes on holidays, and others don't. And it's been that way for years. You'd think by now they'd all have the same data on whether or not it works...


You can look at the ratings every year on Labor Day and see that ratings for the previous evening are down when compared with the prior week. There's no question that the number of people watching TV on a holiday Sunday is lower than a typical Sunday.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Individual networks aren't exactly consistent. Game of Thrones had new episodes on Memorial Day weekend in seasons 1, 2, and 5 but not 3 and 4.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I had forgotten it wasn't on until next week so on Sunday I was looking forward to seeing it. Then I remembered it wasn't going to be on. Then I got sad.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> It's because they're still under the delusion that people still watch live TV, and that if people are out of town for the holiday they will miss out on the show. When the reality is that DVRs and VOD pretty much make that impossible any more.


Yeah but you skip ads, they want people to watch it live and watch the ads

I there are still a LOT of people out there without DVR's or wanting to watch it online, etc

I feel like this fact needs to be a sticky in the top of the TV show section


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Yeah but you skip ads, they want people to watch it live and watch the ads
> 
> I there are still a LOT of people out there without DVR's or wanting to watch it online, etc


Count me as never watching a show live. At best I'm 20 minutes behind the actual showing and will not watch the ads.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

brianric said:


> Count me as never watching a show live. At best I'm 20 minutes behind the actual showing and will not watch the ads.


yeah a vast majority on this forum DVR them

But the general public watches stuff live

I know a LOT of people that are early 30's and don't have/use a DVR


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

brianric said:


> Count me as never watching a show live. At best I'm 20 minutes behind the actual showing and will not watch the ads.


Weather, and rarely, breaking news coverage are live.

Otherwise, the 20 minute delayed start is pretty common in our household.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

danterner said:


> Not with some bangers but some Worcestershire?


I couldn't let this one go without acknowledgement. Well played!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> It's because they're still under the delusion that people still watch live TV, and that if people are out of town for the holiday they will miss out on the show. When the reality is that DVRs and VOD pretty much make that impossible any more.


More people watch more live tv than you think.

http://time.com/3615387/tv-viewership-declining-nielsen/


> The average person watched about 141 hours of live television per month in the third quarter of 2014, compared to 147 hours in the third quarter of 2013.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

jradosh said:


> I couldn't let this one go without acknowledgement. Well played!


Thanks


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

danterner said:


> Not with some bangers but some Worcestershire?


/golfclap

Well-played, chap!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

alyssa said:


> i didn't realize FTWD was also renewed...


I didn't realize the timeline was such that would allow it to be renewed. I was actually hoping more for a 'one and done' series.

I am enjoying what we are getting, but I'm not sure that the series will actually be what I thought, namely a buildup/backstory to the "real" TWD timeline and not so much TWD: LA.

A TWD question is spoilered below:


Spoiler



How long was Rick in a coma in TWD S1? I thought maybe a month max before the outbreak, which constrained FTWD in my mind to a month, but a quick browse seems to indicate that his coma duration pre and post outbreak is not really specified. Help me out, even if that means me deciding that Lori isn't an awful person for jumping onto Shane in too short a time for my tastes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The Walking Dead TV Show Timeline


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I thought this was better than the first episode. Better pacing, more suspense, more tension, less family and teen angst. I'm still in. 

Tobias is the best character. I was very upset when I thought he might bite it. I hope he ends up with them again.


----------

